

Why Everyone Hates IT People - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/04/why-everyone-hates-it-people.html

======
chris_wot
This is where a service catalog becomes useful. A service catalog is a
document that lays out all the services that IT agrees to undertake, and that
the business needs to operate. It is backed by senior management, and it
documents what the service is used for, the time frame for service, the
availability guarantees in place, key contacts and how to use the service.

Through the service catalog, the business can get access to IT services, the
IT dept gets a better overview of what they should be providing, and
management gets to understand what areas of the business are performing/under
performing and in what direction IT needs to be taking next.

------
primatology
I propose that the technical superiority of IT employees over the rest of the
company induces an arrogance that makes many of them incredibly unpleasant to
work with.

The one IT guy I met who wasn't a jerk was quickly promoted out of the
department.

~~~
vacri
I propose that the fiscal superiority of finance employees over the rest of
the company induces an arrogance that makes many of them incredibly unpleasant
to work with.

rinse, repeat

